# Is there such a thing a "light stabilization"?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a piece of interesting wormy wood that I'd like to use as an inlay. It isn't worth sending it out to have it stabilized and I'm not interested in buying a vacuum pump system. Is there something simple I can do to stabilize this piece? The worm trails are very solid - I can't dislodge them even after prodding with a screw driver. They might be a bit softer than the surrounding wood - I can dent them if I push hard with a finger nail. There aren't any gaps or voids.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

You can soak it in MinWax Wood Hardener, used for repairing rotted wood. I haven't tried it myself so wait to see what others suggest before trying it.


----------

